

Diversity Friendly – showcasing upcoming diversity friendly conferences - redrory
http://diversityfriendly.co

======
gamesbrainiac
I'm all for diversity. I just hope the term does not get permanently hijacked
to mean "more women". There are many other demographics out there that would
benefit from diversity aid, financial or otherwise.

~~~
redrory
Hey,

Founder here, great point and I completely agree.

We are featuring conferences that promote the attendance of persons that are
traditionally under-represented in technology, including but not limited to
women, African Americans, Hispanics, Native Americans and persons with
disabilities.

More info -
[http://diversityfriendly.co/about](http://diversityfriendly.co/about)

